# salt fork here we come



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Headed to the fort right now . hope to get into some eye and paper lips we will see . if you are out we will be in a ranger 3 of us good luck today boys and try to stay warm


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hope to hear a good report, might be over there Weds, like to get a few eyes!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

i fished with boyce1022 and ended up meeting a fellow OGFer tiny tim great guy to fish beside. thanks for the great info on the lake . boyce1022 put on a clinic today 5 keeper eyes I got 1 keeper eye and 2 crappie . wasnt a steady thing that worked for us it just seemed like when you ran past a hungry 1 you got lucky . there were 5 boats fishing not 1 boat went any were other across from the ramp . we got a few short fish on vibe put all keepers came on a jig and minnow. hopes this helps . Man what a great day though considering its the 19th DEC.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Good job man! I'm looking forward to getting out and ice fishing the lake. You can get some good panfish and nice eyes if in the right spots.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

dre i may have to look you up then we never fish large lakes cause there is so much ice. we always fish a strip mine pond . we talked today about how much fun it would be to rent a cabin and ice fish down there a couple days.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll tell you what if you rent a cabin at salt fork you won't have to go far at all to find fish when the lake ices over *hint*


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fatkid said:


> dre i may have to look you up then we never fish large lakes cause there is so much ice. we always fish a strip mine pond . we talked today about how much fun it would be to rent a cabin and ice fish down there a couple days.


iced salt fork several days last year...very good to great!! many,many crappie,some huge cats and a musky i coudnt get thru the hole!! cant wait to get there again!! oh and i do believe cabins are fairly resonable in jan-feb


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd be up for an ice trip, got all this new gear and now we just NEED ICE!! Hey Tiny, good to hear you been out! Might be over there getting wet tomorrow.. like to get a batch of eyes for the cooler!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I would be down to meet up on the ice...when and if we get it we should plan a get together. I-Wall and wave warrior, would you be in?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah Dre, I'd be in!! Hoping to hit SF or Tappan weds, depending on the report from FATKID... Dre, we could do a get together at cabin bay or N Salem, but I'd like to get the boat out a few more times!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dre said:


> I would be down to meet up on the ice...when and if we get it we should plan a get together. I-Wall and wave warrior, would you be in?


im sooo in!!!:B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

oh yeah i-wall-i and i i should have posted iced it alot together!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you guys ever have luck near the N Salem ramp? I think I remember one of you saying you checked it out but the ice was iffy there?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dre said:


> Did you guys ever have luck near the N Salem ramp? I think I remember one of you saying you checked it out but the ice was iffy there?


we wanted to but conditions werent that great and the other 2 spots i was fishing i KNEW were safe...6"-8" everywhere i drilled, plus we were catching every trip!!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm ready to get out! But it looks like we got awhile...


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Fatkid, it was great meeting the 3 of you on the lake. Ended that day with a nice 6 fish limit. Got back out the next day and invited 4 more home for dinner. Only going to get better from here on out!!! Glad you guys got into some fish after driving all the way down here!!!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We fished the salem ramp one evening, and got some small crappie, and a couple large cats.

It's a fun lake to fish, just have to be careful. I'll definitely try to make it there again this year if it ever freezes up.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I grew up on the lake pretty much and fished it for years. I've had a blast catching all kinds of different fish, biggest being a 43lb flathead!

I think the lake is underrated when it comes to saugeye fishing. I hear more and more good things about it each year. Now I just need to get back to my hometown more often and fish it!



Hoss5355 said:


> We fished the salem ramp one evening, and got some small crappie, and a couple large cats.
> 
> It's a fun lake to fish, just have to be careful. I'll definitely try to make it there again this year if it ever freezes up.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

UPDATE 

jon fished the fork fri with no luck only 2 white bass and 1 crappie . he said all the bait fish pods we were fishing wich were huge were no where to be found. there was a cold front that moved in thur into fri so maybe that had the fish fish shut down . when you guys fish vibes what size and colers do you think works best? he said he caught/snaged to bait fish while jigging the vibe he said they were gisurdshad he though and said they were huge . thought maybe larger vibes/bate would work best. we are headed down Mon to give it a try agian hope to see some OGFERS down there we will be in a rump ranger lol blue chevy truck come over and say hi


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if the weather isnt too crappy ill fish monday!! red F250 and 12' green v bottom, OGF stickers on both as for vibes i prefer 1/4 oz firetiger,goldtiger and chart/fire, but thats hot at piedmont...havent got an eye on a vibe at sf so not sure for there. you guys been launching at morning glory???


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

yep morning is were we have been putting in wave


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll be headed to sf sometime this week in the boat. Back about four years ago on New Years Eve I caught my pb a 28" 6lb6oz Saugeye deep rippin a 1/4oz blue/silver vibe at High Noon. She's hangin on then wall now. Hopefully Saltfork Outdoors will be open i need to restock on a few things.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Were over Monday- the baitshop is gonna be open!! The 1 eye I got monday was on red/gold in 31 FOW...Post results, gonna go again this weekend!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Eye'Eye'Captain said:


> I'll be headed to sf sometime this week in the boat. Back about four years ago on New Years Eve I caught my pb a 28" 6lb6oz Saugeye deep rippin a 1/4oz blue/silver vibe at High Noon. She's hangin on then wall now. Hopefully Saltfork Outdoors will be open i need to restock on a few things.


saltfork outdoors winter hrs-open at 9 am...i got there at 8:30, he seen me pull in and opened early!! great selection of vibes as well ass everything else! and good prices IMO


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Eye'Eye'Captain said:


> I'll be headed to sf sometime this week in the boat. Back about four years ago on New Years Eve I caught my pb a 28" 6lb6oz Saugeye deep rippin a 1/4oz blue/silver vibe at High Noon. She's hangin on then wall now. Hopefully Saltfork Outdoors will be open i need to restock on a few things.


Thats no "she" eye eye.. if it was it was a smaller one at that length


----------

